# Teacher moving to Thailand



## Chilli-bean (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello everyone, this is my first post. I have just found out that I've been offered a job teaching in Bangkok. How have people found the move there? It's going to be such an exciting adventure.


----------



## leslylaw (Nov 18, 2014)

If you are teaching in an international school in Thailand, well, then, you have got of expat friends to accompany you to explore Thailand especially when it's going to be long semester holiday, depend on your preference, there're lot more to explore and good deal on food.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

A move to Bangkok.............?
I do have a part-time job in Bangkok (3 days per week), but I'm living in Banglamung (Pattaya).
So, 3 times per week I'm commuting to and from Bangkok; wake up at 5, leave at 5.45 and arrive at work around 7.30-8 a.m.
After work; leave around 5 p.m. and arrive at home around 7.30-8 p.m........a real pain, but I just can't get myself settling in Bangkok. 
Why? Unless I move to some place very close to my workplace it doesn't make sense to move........I'd be stuck in traffic and I wouldn't save a lot of time.
Going shopping takes ages compared to the Pattaya standards.....in and out in 30 minutes. 
Bangkok is a dirty city, which is understandable with 16 million residents........as many as the total population of my home-country. 

So, in brief: I don't like Bangkok, but there are plenty of people who adore Bangkok for what it is.......lively, never sleeping, multi-cultural and always someone to hook up with


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Chilli-bean said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post. I have just found out that I've been offered a job teaching in Bangkok. How have people found the move there? It's going to be such an exciting adventure.


Be careful on that job offer. It just sounds too easy.
Remember, scams to separate you from your money are rampant.


----------

